# Geekvape Avocado 24 RDTA



## 3avape (17/4/16)

Geekvape Present the newest version Avocado tank-Avocado 24,which come in 24mm,bigger than the 22mm version.
*Avocado 24 RDTA* has come out with some specifics: 5ml Capacity, Easy to build and fill (Velocity deck with Hinge lock fill system), Available for single or dual coil, Perfect flavor experience and 2 drip tip options included.

*features:*


5ml capacity
Built by Geek Vape
24mm diameter
Genesis-style deck
Solid stainless steel construction
More details coming shortly
Peek Insulator Raw Material Made in U.S.A.
Hardness of 316SS Set Screws at 55-58HRC by 1200 Nitrogen Surface Treatment.
Silica Glass Tube: High Tempeture Resistant, Excellent Acid Resitant.
*Contents:*

1x 24mm Avocado Atomizer

1x Replacement Glass Tube

1x Wide Bore Drip Tip

1x 510 Drip Tip

1x Replacement Ceramic Block

1x Spare Parts Poly Bag

1x Allen Key

1x 510 Adapter


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/4/16)

Got all excited... Pre Order.


----------



## Gizmo (17/4/16)

Oh Robster. I didn't know you a Genny fan.. I must say the avocados do preform well. They just juice hungry


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/4/16)

Gizmo said:


> Oh Robster. I didn't know you a Genny fan.. I must say the avocados do preform well. They just juice hungry



I never was a fan when you had to play with stainless steel mesh and stuff... but the Avocado is my most favourite of all my tanks that are not ceramic.


----------



## 3avape (5/5/16)

Good news Avocado 24 will come in stock tomorrow


----------

